# Auditing Certification?



## sherryjean27 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking into getting an auditing certification. Can anyone tell me what certification are employers wanting. I know there was one auditing certification that anyone could take. It dosen't seem like that certification can be very valuable. Can someone please help me out?

Sherry,  CPC


----------



## ScottC314 (Nov 18, 2008)

You might try getting a CFE. Certified Fraud Examiner. I used to have it but let it lapse and haven't had the time to take the test again. It offers a great auditing certification as well as opens up MANY other doors. Compliance and Internal Audit just to name a couple. The exam is difficult (but all good certifications have hard tests) and the ACFE offers a course that teaches you everything you need to know. If I remember correctly they make you take the course before you can take the exam anyway.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 18, 2008)

Scott,

How many CEU's do you have to maintain each year?  By the way...I'm from Grand Rapids.  I love the summers there; not the winters, though.


----------



## coder21 (Nov 20, 2008)

How does the CFE help with coding?  It sounds like more geared towards CPA and interal auditors of companies?


----------



## ScottC314 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Cfe*

Rebecca,

You need at least 20 CEU hours per year to keep this certification up. It really doesn't have much, if anything, to do with coding. But it's a great financial auditing certification. I've seen it as a requirement to several healthcare jobs lately. Employers are required to have some kind of compliance with the Sarbanes-Okley rules of accounting/reporting. The CFE allows the employers to meet certain SOX requirements.


----------

